# 2012 EOS Brochure arrives with a few surprises



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

TONS of color choices and a new blue interior


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

I love the blue interior...its a shame more people don't know about this car. While still "girly" its more masculine than before!


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

I've just started to appreciate blue interiors again (sometimes). My first car, a 1987 Nissan 300ZX had blue interior. From that day on I ALWAYS associate Blue Interior with cars from the 80's. I suppose because you don't often find blue interiors these days but back in the 80's they were very common and popular.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

I'm super bummed we aren't getting the xenon lights that resemble the new Touaregs here in the states.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

LindsayLowhan said:


> I'm super bummed we aren't getting the xenon lights that resemble the new Touaregs here in the states.


Who says were not? iPinch has posted that the Lux and Executive trims will have a Tech package that includes the xenon lamps with leds as well as a color MFI screen ala 2011 CC Executive.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

LindsayLowhan said:


> I'm super bummed we aren't getting the xenon lights that resemble the new Touaregs here in the states.


we are getting them


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

car looks sick in person!


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

No manual tranny.:heart:


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

Some great new colours:thumbup:


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*No manual?*

Damn. No manual at all in the US? :facepalm:

That's a deal breaker for me. 26 years as a VW customer, always manual, and it could all end when I'm ready to replace my current EOS (2007) next year. That's a major bummer.


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

*My 2012 Lux*

Hi All,

Just picked up my 2012 Lux last Saturday and have been enjoying the South Florida sun with as much topless driving as I can.

Just to confirm, the 2012 Eos comes in three trims; Komfort, Lux and Executive. The ONLY option in any of them is the Bi-Xenon Headlights with LED DRLs. The Lux comes with the 3-series Nav (5" Touchscreen) while the Executive comes with the larger 6.5" Nav with live traffic. I kinda wanted the Executive, but this Lux was the ONLY 2012 they had that wasn't the Komfort and hence had Nav.

I got the new Black Oak color and it's really nice!

Anyway, I'll be reading up on the rest of the forum and hope to be regular poster/lurker.

BTW, I've been a die-hard stick driver for 15 years and this my first without manual. The DSG, however, is awesome!

-Scott in S. Fla.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

Congratulations, and this thread is worthless wihtout pics.. Please rectifty immediately  :beer:


----------



## bennyv (Feb 19, 2011)

*2012 Eos Colors?*

The vw website, for now, only shows 5 boring colors available for the Eos. Any feedback on what is or will be available? I see someone picked up the beautiful black oak brown. Thanks.


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

*2012 Black Oak*

Photos really don't do the color justice, but the new Black Oak is a metallic that looks like a really dark Chocolate in bright light and Black in the shadows. Really classy! I would post here but I don't have permission and haven't yet uploaded to the 'net.


----------

